# Partition formatieren



## holzmensch (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich kriege eine Festplatte (1 Partition) von mir nicht formatiert, über den Arbeitsplatz wie auch über die Computerverwaltung.
Immer spuckt er mir am Ende raus, dass die Formatierung nicht komplettiert werden konnte. Habe die Partition auch ganz gelöscht
und wieder eine neue erstellt - der Versuch scheiterte wieder an der nachfolgenden Formatierung.

Ich bitte um Hilfe
Danke!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Januar 2010)

Auch wenns keine wirkliche Hilfe ist. Aber ich würd dann mal die kompletten Daten runterholen und die gesammte Platte platt machen und dannach nochmla die Partitionen neu erstellen.

Ansonsten solltest du dir mal das Programm gparted (http://gparted.sourceforge.net/) zumüte führen.

Gruß


----------



## Psychodelics (5. Januar 2010)

Hört sich nicht gut an. Schon mal ScanDisk durchlaufen lassen?!

Ansonsten gibt es doch noch etliche FreeWare, die einem Festpatten und Partitionen formatieren, wenn Windows versagt:

http://www.oo-software.com/home/de/products/oosafeerase/
http://eraser.heidi.ie/
http://www.dban.org/

 Versuchs doch mal damit. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter.

Gruß, Adnan


----------



## Kai008 (6. Januar 2010)

Kann sein, dass die Platte neu intialisiert werden muss (oder wie das Windows nennt).
Das heißt, du musst nur neu starten. Versuchs mal in der Datenträgerverwaltung, falls dass der Fall ist gibt dir diese die jeweilige Fehlermeldung aus. (Gegen den Arbeitsplatz, der dir nur eine allgemeine ausgibt.)


----------



## holzmensch (6. Januar 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten,

wollte gerade diese externen Programme drüberlaufen lassen, musste aber feststellen,
dass er im BIOS beim Start die SATA-Platte garnicht mehr erkennt. Im Gerätemanager ist auch der RAID Controller
mit einem Fragezeichen (keine Treiber) versehen. Vlt sollte ich ja mal SATA installieren, doch habe keinen
Floppylaufwerk. Kann man das auch irgendwie anderweitig installieren?

Gruß


----------



## Godstyle (6. Januar 2010)

lad dir die treiber aus dem internet runter und installier sie.

lg


----------



## holzmensch (7. Januar 2010)

Habe ich, die Treiber sind aber so aufgebaut, dass sie nur eine Diskette erstellen, um so die SATA Controller zu installieren.
Bin aber Floppylos unterwegs, da muss es doch eine Möglichkeit geben, die SATA Kagge zu installieren, sodass BIOS auch
die Platte erkennt.


----------



## Godstyle (7. Januar 2010)

ich denke wir sprechen von winxp. 

brenn die treiber denoch auf eine cd,
leg die installations cd von win xp ein und starte das installationsprogramm.

Direkt am anfang drücke F6 installation von fremdtreibern.

Danach läuft er bis zum ende des durch und fragt dich dann von wo er die treiber holen soll, wähle nun das laufwerk deines cd-rom aus. 

Er wird nun verlangen das du die agbs bestätigst drücke dazu F8 nun fragt er win reperieren oder installieren.
Wähle installieren.

Anschliesend sucht er bereits installierte windows versionen, wähle deine version aus und klicke nun reperieren.

(wenn du bereits beim ersten mal reperieren klickst löscht er deine daten)

lasse nun die standart installation durchlaufen.

Wenn er nun fertig ist, dann hast du alle deine daten wieder ohne das was gelöscht wurde.


----------



## bRainLaG (7. Januar 2010)

mich würde noch interessieren hattest du vorher windows xp drauf und versuchst nun wieder windows xp zu installieren, weil ich, als ich danach gegoogelt habe, nur gefunden habe, das Leute dieses Problem hatten die vorher Windows Vista drauf hatten und dann wieder Windows XP rauf machen wollten,was wohl an der NTFS-Formatierung von Windows Vista lag?

Mfg Brainlag


----------



## Godstyle (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo bRainLaG

ich kann dir dazu sagen das es nicht an vista liegt.

Die sache ist, das win xp generell keine sata treiber dabei hat, diese müssen extern installiert werden.
Die meisten leute die in den foren nachfragen und vista auf dem rechner haben benutzen auch sata platten.

lg


----------



## bRainLaG (7. Januar 2010)

hmmm hängt glaube von der installations cd ab, habe diverse Recovery CDs gesehen, die über SATA Treiber verfügten. 
Ansonsten würde mich seitens des Threaderstellers interessieren, ob es mit den externen Treibern bei der Installation geklappt hat.

@Godstyle ich wollte nur auch nochmal nachfragen, da mich die Grundthematik des Problems interessiert hat und ich nen genauen Überblick haben wollte, falls man a) selbst mal damit zu tun hat, oder b) dieses Problem bei wem anders auch auftritt


----------



## Maik (7. Januar 2010)

@Godstyle: Achte doch bitte etwas mehr auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung, die sich in der deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht nur auf den Satzanfang beschränkt - vielen Dank.

mfg Maik


----------



## PC Heini (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn alles nichts nützt, gibts im Bios ne Möglichkeit, um auf IDE umzustellen. Ne SATA Platte rennt auch in diesem Modus.


----------



## holzmensch (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mich jetzt an meine PCI SATA Karte erinnern und diese installiert.
Funktioniert alles bislang wunderbar. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

